# Cut-out and hive delivery/setup on same premises, same afternoon



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing PatBeek. I'm newer to the top bars and have been afraid of the jarring shake off method to remove bees, as I must have done it differently and broke comb off, it was also very fresh comb. I also like your squish attach method for attaching comb, I've built frames to attach broken comb into my top bar hives then just remove them when the bees have mostly emerged or the comb gets built too funky.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Greenride said:


> Thanks for sharing PatBeek. I'm newer to the top bars and have been afraid of the jarring shake off method to remove bees, as I must have done it differently and broke comb off, it was also very fresh comb. I also like your squish attach method for attaching comb, I've built frames to attach broken comb into my top bar hives then just remove them when the bees have mostly emerged or the comb gets built too funky.


Thanks so much for the kind words.

Well, let me clarify the 'squish' method you referred to. I actually have top bars of which I pre-made half-inch hardware cloth formed into an 'L' and to where the ends are cut to where there are stabbing-ends so I can easily just stab the comb on to each bar.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks again. The hardware cloth seems much safer than just squishing the comb to a guide. Here's a picture of one of my top bar frames.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I'm sure you all have been losing sleep wondering the fate of this particular cut-out and
installation into their new hive.

The customer emailed me yesterday and said his bees are booming. He went into the hive and found brood, so that means the queen is alive and kickin.

I never actually saw the queen during that operation, but I had a good feeling I got her in also.

Now you can all rest easy.

.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

That comb is sooo beautiful!


----------

